# Grasshopper?



## Dixie (Feb 18, 2009)

Ok, Jaybo is making me do this, LOL.

This is a prop that I just finished for a prop building contest... its paper mache, and it depicts a personal nightmare of my own - as I HATE grasshoppers, (and everyone that knows me knows that, haha).... and a reeeeally big one... carrying a knife, noose, axe and a chainsaw is just about as weird, and scary as I can imagine.

I have no idea what I'm going to do with it now that the contest is over - it doesnt exactly fit in this years haunt theme.... or ANY years, for that matter, LOL!














































Thanks for looking!


----------



## KimilyTheStrange (Jul 20, 2008)

I love it!!! Now that is one way of facing your fears...just re-create them with paper mache!


----------



## Jaybo (Mar 2, 2009)

It's great! It's like Bug's Life gone WAAAAAAY wrong! Just imagine a plague of these locust!


----------



## DarkLore (Jan 25, 2009)

lol...hysterical. He's great.


----------



## JohnnyAppleseed (Apr 8, 2009)

Dixie has a friend and he wants a piece of her heart! Care Bears and rabid insects, you two shouldn't drink and mache!


----------



## scourge999 (May 4, 2008)

This thing rocks! Reminds me of a Tim Burton a character, super cool Dixie.


----------



## Joiseygal (Sep 3, 2008)

LOL...I will think of grasshoppers in a whole new light. Nice Job on the Mache. I agree with JohnnyAppleseed with you and Jaybo drinking while using mache. You guys come up with some wild ideas, but they are fun and creative!


----------



## beelce (Jul 21, 2007)

I like him too Dixie!...If you don't want him in your haunt, I'll take him...


----------



## beelce (Jul 21, 2007)

How about a death match with the Mangleheart bear....


----------



## IMU (Apr 8, 2009)

WOW Dixie, that thing is wild! Creepy in a bad, nightmare kinda way ... great job!


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

I love the last picture. That could give me nightmares too.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

If my Death Drone sees this guy, it will be love at first sight

The lighting in the last shot definitely brings out his best features. This is one funny prop, Dixie!


----------



## Just Whisper (Jan 19, 2009)

LMAO Dixie, who would have thunk of a maniacal grasshopper, well, sober anyway. It's great. I agree, that last shot has great lighting, really creepy. Did you place in the contest? Thanks for showing us your buddy.


----------



## stick (Jan 21, 2009)

Very creative Dixie. Great job and I love his face expression.


----------



## Ghoul Friday (Oct 6, 2007)

With all those sharp weapons, I wonder if he'll ever get to use the noose. 

Love him to bits.


----------



## Bone To Pick (Oct 23, 2007)

LOL That's great, Dixie!


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

Pretty cool Dixie..

(yeah that would look good down in Louisiana at beelces bayou.)


----------



## Don Givens (Dec 2, 2008)

scourge999 said:


> This thing rocks! Reminds me of a Tim Burton a character, super cool Dixie.


That is exactly what I was going to say.


----------



## dave the dead (Jan 31, 2007)

"When you wish upon a scar....."


----------



## Dixie (Feb 18, 2009)

Aw, thanks you guys so much... I was too chicken to post it here, thinking everyone would either hurt themselves laughing at me so hard, or worse... that no one would post because the were like WTH??? Anyways, thank you 

As for placing, they havent had the vote yet, but I'm up against the MangleHeart Bear, and some other really good props, so I highly doubt it, but it was so much fun, and I taught myself some new techniques working on something so weird - so it was VERY worth it.


----------



## vista (Sep 7, 2008)

If you have agarden then put him there and the deer, rabbits, and others who visit nightly may think twice about it.. Offer it to Ortho! I bet they would pay good money for it...

Or just put him in a garden scene for Halloween and I would light him with just a few Leds to keep it mysterious...

Vistaphotography


----------



## Joiseygal (Sep 3, 2008)

vista said:


> If you have agarden then put him there and the deer, rabbits, and others who visit nightly may think twice about it.. Offer it to Ortho! I bet they would pay good money for it...
> 
> Or just put him in a garden scene for Halloween and I would light him with just a few Leds to keep it mysterious...
> 
> Vistaphotography


Vista thats a good idea! If you don't have a garden you can make a few man eating venus fly traps. It would be a gardeners nightmare!


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

That is what I call one evil Jimmy Cricket.


----------



## Lady Nyxie (Aug 30, 2006)

Creepy. Good job.


----------



## Tyler (Jul 17, 2008)

I love it, put it in the bushes or something in you haunt, people will love it!!!!


----------



## Draik41895 (Oct 25, 2008)

I love this guy,hes amazing.so reminds me of James and the giant peach


----------



## Lauriebeast (Feb 27, 2007)

Well Dixie, you've managed to create something that caused an involuntary shudder when I first layed my eyes upon this thing. I share in your dislike for these horrible insects whose only redeeming quality is to provide nourishment for other creatures. I hate grasshoppers with a passion. Didn't it give you the creeps at all while you were working on it? I have to say that you did a really great job on this guy though, even though I can't stand to look at it. Makes me cringe.


----------



## spideranne (Jul 17, 2006)

I love it. You've got a great creative mind.


----------



## buckaneerbabe (Jun 5, 2007)

Great Job Dixie!!! He makes me want to get out my loppers and cut him in half like I do to all the ones that try to eat my flowers!!!!


----------



## Ghostess (Aug 21, 2005)

Hehehe... Love all his little tools!


----------

